# Education Leave of Absence Question



## lmash2019 (Jun 2, 2020)

Hi!! I have a question about ELOAs and I was wondering if I could just get some thoughts on it. I will be a Guest Services team member starting on 6/10/20. I am excited! I am a college student though and I go back to school on August 30th. I will be at 81 days working for Target. I’ve read that ELOAs are rarely given to people within their 90 days probation. Does anyone have any thoughts about this or guidance? Thank you so much!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 2, 2020)

Did you tell spot when you were interviewed?


----------



## lmash2019 (Jun 2, 2020)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Did you tell spot when you were interviewed?


I 100% meant too but I totally forgot during my interview. We did talk about how I attended college but though. I thought I would call my stores HR tomorrow just to touch base? Thank you so so much!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 2, 2020)

Yes. Spot might deny your loa, because you are seasonal. Assume nothing.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 2, 2020)

Depending on the needs of the business, don't be surprised if they rescind the offer.
Too often a candidate has been hired only to 'remember' that they would be taking a Christmas trip with the fam that's been planned for a year & already paid for or leaving for an overseas internship that has been months in the making or some other major event that's set in stone but somehow did NOT come up during the interview.


----------

